# POP Micas Soap Photos



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

These are pictures of my initial soaps. I used the rate given on the website, approx. 1/4 tsp. per 4.5 oz bar in gm soap. I still want to try some at half strength and I'd like to try the pink and blue without milk. But I'm going to have a house guest for the next month so I wanted to post these now. Will update and add more photos when I get more time to play.

first photo....back row: apple green, lemon yellow, tangerine, soft brown (not POP)
front row: raspberry, grape, blueberry, soft aqua (not POP)
and in front an uncolored bar










Then I took some pics of what I can get with ultramarines in comparison. First blues...blueberry POP bar in front and the bar on the bottom of the stack was the blueberry too. The one on top the stack I usually get a more faded denim color but I must have been a little heavy handed with that batch.










Then greens....Green Apple POP and Soft Aqua in front. Back on the left is a mix of blue and green ultramarine and on the right, straight green (that's my green apple soap).










And three soaps I've tried the POP colors in.....Blueberry POP and TD swirls in 'Enchanted Evening':










Green Apple and Lemon Yellow mixed with a bit of Tangerine in 'Honeysuckle':










And grape, yellow, and raspberry in 'Lavender and Violets':










And a pic of one of my curing shelves just 'cause I was taking pics and I think it looks cool....


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice soaps! But that seems like the mica would really add up, using 1/4 t. per 4.5 oz of soap! The colors are great, but I would think it would get expensive? (Not that I don't plan to try them anyway!! :lol )


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for posting these...they turned out really nice!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

very pretty soaps but am like Stacy seems like alot of color at 1/4 oz per 4/5oz bar


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

Beautiful colors and beautiful soaps...
Barb


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Your soap is beautiful! Have you used any of the soap yet? Do you experience any bleeding with that amount of color? Also, your drying rack is pretty. Do you cover it with anything? I would be worried about them getting dust or little fuzzies on them around here. 

Tiffany


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments. And yeah.....it would add up coloring whole batches. That's why I do mostly swirls with the occasional 'special edition' that is all colored. Just having a few extra colorful soaps will draw more attention to my table. I have not used any of the soaps yet to see if they bleed but I think someone else commented that they don't.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I have found it matters how much I use. I had one batch that i used too much red and it looked like I was bleeding in the shower. Not exactly the experience I'm looking for. Have you tried less mica per ounce to see if you will get the same results using less? I'm just wondering because they are so nice it would be nice to be able to do full batches.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

No....but that's next on my list.  I'm still wading through new FOs that I'm testing. This is the only time of year I get to play.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Beautiful! I am feeling jealous... :lol


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Aja-Sammati said:


> Beautiful! I am feeling jealous... :lol


Me too!!


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Feb 27, 2008)

i *LOVE* you're curing shelves!!!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I got those shelves from a shop closing. They were selling all their fixtures and it was a craftsy sort of shop so they had my style of stuff. I got 4....it was all I could fit in the van. LOL


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Beautiful beautiful soap Kathy!

I am also jealous of your curing rack. :lol


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

Your soaps are beautiful! Great job!
Theresa


----------

